# The flu



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My oldest daughter has had the flu  I had to pick her up from school on Tues, and she hasn't been back all week. Sleeping most of the time. I took her to the dr yesterday, the only real concern is getting her to drink and stay hydrated.

Last night my 4yo daughter was sounding hoarse, and she woke me up about 4am <wanting her stuffed animals>, and she still sounded hoarse. She is still sleeping and I heard her coughing....I am so afraid she is going to get it, which means my son will probably get sick too... I took the girls to McDonalds yesterday after the dr to get them something to eat since that's what my oldest daughter wanted. Come home, my 4yo doesn't finish her drink and it's on the table... what does my son do? He comes in from school and drinks her pop!

It doesn't help that last week we were in the 60s/70s up until Wed of this week...Yesterday we were in the upper 30s! We'll only be in the mid 40s for the next several days.....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, I sure hope they all get well as fast as possible, and that you don't get it.

Jan


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I am fighting the same thing here with my daughter! Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Im sorry to hear that. The biggest thing you son can do is to not touch his hands to his eyes before washing. More colds and flu are passed from our hands to our eyes then from ingesting because our stomach acid will break down the germs. 

Hope you don't sick either. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, and Chi Chi I am sorry your daughter is sick too 

Great advice Stacey, I will tell him that as soon as he gets home. I sure hope he doesn't get it, he's had perfect attendance at school so far again this year, and it's usually the last month or so that gets him 

My 4yo sounds so squeaky. I keep telling her not to talk so it doesn't get worse, but she is persistant....loves to talk....it was quite funny hearing her try to make horse sounds..it came out as a squeak! I told her horses don't sound like that, so you better let your horse rest so it feels better!

My throat hurts this morning too  Not sure if it's because my mouth was dry when I woke up, or if I am trying to get sick too  With this crazy weather <70s one day, 30s the next!>, I guess anything is possible. I have a feeling it's going to get us all though....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Another favorite of mine is vit C and zinc. Great for fighting any sickness. May not eliminate it but will certainly reduce the severity. 

Reminds me I should take some zinc - I was sneezing earlier


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent your way....... :hug:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

I am so sorry your kids are sick. My son was sick and I thought he had the flu but the doctor said it was strep throat. I have six kids so as hard as I try it gets passed around. I hope they get better soon.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I got sick with what the Dr. said was cronic broncitis (sp?) a month later of still coughing, 3 different antibotics and 3 cough syrups turns out it is whooping cough. Since 2 Dr.'s couldn't catch it in time, I will have the cough for several months. :angry: They did a culture and x-rayed me 3 times. (insurance loved that) and still didn't catch it. 

Listen to the coughing. Are they worse at night? Do they lose their breath and turn red or throw up from coughing so hard/much? If so ask the Dr. to check. BTW, it's not just for kids anymore. A lot of adults are getting it.

Hope you feel better soon!
Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Gina I am so sorry the doctors didn't catch it, I hope it doesn't take that long to get rid off  

Tomie - I think I'd rather have a mild case of the flu vs. strep! I have had strep before and it was horrible. At least with the flu you can swallow without being in constant agony! I hope he is feeling much better now! 

So far my 4yo is very active, not a constant cough, but it's more noticable. She still won't stop talking...LOL She's started whispering while playing though! 
It takes a lot to get her down. 
I was sick late last year, it was in my nose and throat, and lingered. I lost my voice and didn't get it back fully for about 3 weeks, it was insane! I can't do that again...
I think for me it might be my sinus acting up, because of the weather change, hope so anyway! 
I need to get my 4yo some vitamins, she won't drink orange juice, and ran out of her flinstone vitamins. 

It's 37 with a wind chill of 34...been hybernating in the house all day. I haven't been out to visit and mingle with the goats all day  I feel bad, they are all waiting by the gate to go out in the woods to browse, but they'll have to wait until hubby gets up or my son gets home. Wish we had it fenced in so they could go out without being watched.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My oldest daughter is finally feeling better. She hasn't had a fever since Fri, so hopefully if no fever tomorrow, then she can go to school on Monday!

my 4yo daughter is also feeling better. I am thinking the change of weather might have affected her? same here...as I don't feel like I am coming down sick anymore either. 

Of course with this crazy weather....I am sure it will hit me at some point!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear ...they are improving..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Milk (Apr 12, 2011)

Ever heard of http://www.homehealthmedical.com?


HoosierShadow said:


> My oldest daughter has had the flu  I had to pick her up from school on Tues, and she hasn't been back all week. Sleeping most of the time. I took her to the dr yesterday, the only real concern is getting her to drink and stay hydrated.
> 
> Last night my 4yo daughter was sounding hoarse, and she woke me up about 4am <wanting her stuffed animals>, and she still sounded hoarse. She is still sleeping and I heard her coughing....I am so afraid she is going to get it, which means my son will probably get sick too... I took the girls to McDonalds yesterday after the dr to get them something to eat since that's what my oldest daughter wanted. Come home, my 4yo doesn't finish her drink and it's on the table... what does my son do? He comes in from school and drinks her pop!
> 
> It doesn't help that last week we were in the 60s/70s up until Wed of this week...Yesterday we were in the upper 30s! We'll only be in the mid 40s for the next several days.....


Yeah my kids used to get sick when there was heavy temperature change. I'm not sure why but the body just has trouble adapting and it makes it more susceptible. I'm sure they'll get through it. Don't worry too much.


----------

